
World's Smallest MIDI Synthesizer - zdw
http://mitxela.com/projects/smallest_midi_synth
======
pmoriarty
Also see tinysizer.[1][2]

[1] - [http://www.anyware-instruments.de/tinysizer/](http://www.anyware-
instruments.de/tinysizer/)

[2] -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7s5uKstfek](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7s5uKstfek)

